# How much muscle can you gain on first steroid cycle?



## wingmark (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi All;

I weigh 144lbs my body fat is around 13-14%. I wanna bulk at the start of next month. Witht the right nutrion how much could I gain in one cycle of oral steroids.

Regards
Wingmark


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 7, 2011)

You sound completely untrained, go eat some more and get in the gym. Steroids are not for beginners.


----------



## faon (Mar 7, 2011)

a cycle of oral steriods are worthless youd be wasting your time anyways


----------



## carli (Mar 7, 2011)

eat proper first you dont need AAS , youll get to the same size you would with just eating the right food


----------



## Hubauer (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey wingmark, welcome to IM!
How long have you been lifting the irons?


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 7, 2011)

Um yea, definitely what everyone else said!


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 8, 2011)

they are not magic bro. if you havnt trained for a while and have a solid diet your just goning to get fat bro. If you dont have good enough self control to train everyday and have a strict diet your just going to waste your first cycle. so take a couple of months and train hard and stick to a strict bulk diet by  then you should be 10% fat and have gained 15 pounds. after that when you know you can calorie count and stay after a goal then look at a cycle. you only get one first cycle you dont wanna fuck it up do you?


----------



## GMO (Mar 8, 2011)

wingmark said:


> Hi All;
> 
> I weigh 144lbs my body fat is around 13-14%. I wanna bulk at the start of next month. Witht the right nutrion how much could I gain in one cycle of oral steroids.
> 
> ...




First off....welcome to the forum.

Your best bet is to post your diet and training routine in the appropriate forums and let us help you there.  You will be surprised at how much muscle mass you are capable to putting on by eating right and training properly.


----------

